# Delete a Post.



## Hungry (Jan 24, 2005)

The HELP is not much HELP on how to Delete a post.  It tells how you can not delete a message that you idd not origaite.  Lots of words but it does not tell how to delete a post. :? 

How do you delete a post that you posted but is no longer needed?
 :?: 
Charlie


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi Charlie,

I know there is a way for you to do it, but I am not sure how. I would be happy to do it for you though if you want. Just tell me which post you want removed and I can take care of it if you like.


----------



## MJ (Jan 24, 2005)

Anonymous said:
			
		

> Hi Charlie,
> 
> I know there is a way for you to do it, but I am not sure how. I would be happy to do it for you though if you want. Just tell me which post you want removed and I can take care of it if you like.


I can help you with that also Charlie. Just send me or any of the site helpers a pm. The guest above was GB.


----------



## GB (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks MJ! I didn't even realize I was not logged in   I am glad you are always looking out for me


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 24, 2005)

No problem GB. Glad to help.


----------



## GB (Jan 24, 2005)

LOL


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 24, 2005)

Only the moderators have the ability of deleting a post - even if it is one you posted - you can only edit it.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 25, 2005)

*Removing Post ( This is from HUNGRY I have not signed on)*



			
				kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Only the moderators have the ability of deleting a post - even if it is one you posted - you can only edit it.


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++=
This is not what the HELP indicated.  The HELP needs a little work for the "newbies" to understand.  :? 

Would you please have one of the moderators remove the two post with the GIF skeleton I put on while testing the picture insert.  ( I don't have the numbers right now).

I followed the instructions GB posted and am satisfied that I can now put  pictures in a posting. (THANKS GB   )

I still would like to put a picture with my User ID when I post a message.
I can not find the instructions for that .

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## GB (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Charlie,

I have removed those two posts. As far as adding a graphic with your user ID, just go into your profile and scroll to the bottom. You will see a section about your avatar. An avatar is a graphic that shows up by your name. Follow those instructions and it should work for you. Let us know if you have any trouble. Thanks.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 25, 2005)

Here are the instructions again.  I think the bold part is the key to your answer?  

_How do I edit or delete a post?

Unless you are the board admin or forum moderator you can only edit or delete your own posts. You can edit a post (sometimes for only a limited time after it was made) by clicking the edit button for the relevant post. If someone has already replied to the post, you will find a small piece of text output below the post when you return to the topic that lists the number of times you edited it. This will only appear if no one has replied; it also will not appear if moderators or administrators edit the post (they should leave a message saying what they altered and why). *Please note that normal users cannot delete a post once someone has replied*._


----------



## buckytom (Jan 25, 2005)

what about abnormal users? (sorry, couldn't resist. just saw young frankenstein the other day...)


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 25, 2005)

:P


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 25, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Here are the instructions again.  I think the bold part is the key to your answer?
> 
> _How do I edit or delete a post?
> 
> Unless you are the board admin or forum moderator you can only edit or delete your own posts. You can edit a post (sometimes for only a limited time after it was made) by clicking the edit button for the relevant post. If someone has already replied to the post, you will find a small piece of text output below the post when you return to the topic that lists the number of times you edited it. This will only appear if no one has replied; it also will not appear if moderators or administrators edit the post (they should leave a message saying what they altered and why). *Please note that normal users cannot delete a post once someone has replied*._



WHHHOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAA kitchennisse, rather like big   is wwwwaaaaaaatttttttccccchhhhhhiiiiinnnnnnggggggg you.


----------

